

Map: How much $100 is really worth in every state - blueatlas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2015/07/08/map-how-much-100-is-really-worth-in-every-state-2/

======
hwstar
What I've also noticed is that pricing at stores is 'adjusted' to the market
in a particular area. For example, the cost of a set of tires for your car
varies by zip code. If you search for tires, a lot of store websites ask for
your zip code before presenting a price. If one has a second home in a low
cost of living area like the South or the Midwest, and a main residence in a
High Cost of living area such as the east or west coast, a lot of money can be
saved by purchasing goods in at your low cost residence, then moving them to
your high cost residence.

~~~
sp332
This really makes it difficult to figure out what something is worth. You can
often charge a lot more for something in a richer neighborhood.
[http://steampunkworkshop.com/warehouse-13-18/](http://steampunkworkshop.com/warehouse-13-18/)

